# Sad



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

So my male dog cuder just left with my ex hes lettting me keep china for now but im sad its really hard saying bye


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh no  My hubby knows the dogs are mine unless I die they belong to me. Even though they love him more  I cannot even imagine how sad you must be ((hugs))


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Im like so depressed and every1s like why its just a dog and then for now i have our lil girl but he wants her 2  i dont even know what to do right now


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry--is there anything you can negotiate with to get Cuder, or is it a done deal?


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

Any one who says it's just a dog should never own a dog. No it is not just a dog, it's your baby and best friend. People who say just a dog really upset me.
I know words aren't much help right now, but I am so sad for you.
"LOTS OF HUGS"


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

no he paid for both the dogs so there basically his


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Were the dogs gifts to you? Or did he get them for himself?


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

much doesn't matter in court who paid... ex and i had to fight for them in court during our divorce and let the judge decide...just like everything else. we had two dogs...judge gave him one and gave me one. i would not turn china over to him until i was court ordered...
i am sorry and i hope you can keep your baby


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

My hubby paid for my dogs but on the papers they're in my name. Just because he paid for them shouldn't automaticlly men they're his


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

See it was just my bf not husband there in his name cuder was my present but since he paid he says it his dog i swear im done with men


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Thats so sad!  Isn't there anything you can do? And they aren't "just dogs"! I hate it when people say that! Maybe you guys can work out some sort of dual custody or something...at least let you visit him. I'm really sorry. I know that must rough.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I get to see them still but for tonight china got to stay with me he took cuder and then he wants her 2 and i just get to see them which is better then nothing but i really wish i could have them here with me


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

He might get sick of having to look after a dog alone. Did he take him because he didnt leave on good terms with you? Or because he actually really wanted him?


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I believe its all about money he paid so he feels if he doesnt take them he lost money


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

What if you could just come up the money that he paid? If he's only taking them for the money, then surely he would rather have cash than a dog. Doesn't he know he's just going to spend more money by taking care of a dog anyways??


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I wish i could but right now i dont have that kind of money to cough up all at once it looks like this is actually gonna happen


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

What about maybe making him payments or something? Or trying to trade something for him? I just feel so bad for you! I can't imagine what I would do if I had to give any my doggies. It just seems like there's got to be some way for you to keep them! Especially since he just wants them b/c of the money and not because he just really loves them and can't stand to not have them. Maybe he'll change his mind once he has to start taking care of them & buying food & vet bills & stuff. I really hope it can work out for you!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks i just dont know what to do right now but be sad like everyone has said i can get my own dogs etc etc etc but with this just happening i dont want to do that right now


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

did he break up with you, or did you break up with him? if he broke up with you, use the guilt factor, say how distraught you are, and you need your dogs to cheer you up. if he really ever cared about you- he would let you keep them at least for a little bit- until you are able to decide on something, and both calm down


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

If they were presents to you, they are yours. Does anyone else know they were presents? Also, who is the one who feeds them, takes them to vet appts., etc. You have more of a right than he does.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

we have broke up alot and just finally he like completly started staying at his own place i took care of the dogs feeding bathing etc but money wise it was all him the 1st dog was a present to me 
china we just got and is his i guess but since were done he deff says there both his


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

At least if the first dog was a present....its YOURS! Can anyone else help you by talking to him? I'd say he's being an A#*! It seems like he's using the chi's as hostages just to hurt you. That's why I'm thinking maybe someone else can help you out concerning the dogs.


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

he is prob hurting too.. and trying to hurt you as much as possible right now, cause he is angry. maybe he is just threating- i hope he doesnt take them both away from you


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Possession is 9 10th of the law. You do not have to hand China over at all. It depends how bad you want them. first if Cudder was a present then he is yours regardless who paid for what. Have they been to the vet if so who took them and who's name is the vet info in? Do they have papers if so who's name are they in. If he has his own house and the dogs have lived at yours the whole time they are yours period. I am sorry that you guys broke up but you do not have to give up the dogs if he bought them for you.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

The vet and papers and everything is in his name thats where im dumb and on him hurting hes not beleive me im the only 1 hurting his main goal as far as i know is to find someone else and i really think he doesnt care loseing my puppys is hurting me all he has to say is ill be ok which i mean i will be in 1 way or another but im so sad sorry if i dont make much sense i dont feel good at all


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

i wanted to say sorry for complaing to you guys i just dont have many people to talk to right now and anyone who has talked to me on here knows im usually a very positive person


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

You shouldn't apologize for complaining. I haven't been here long, I know, but I think one of the good things about this board is to help each other get through rough times. I know its hard to find people who care about their dogs the way people here do. Which in turn makes it hard to find someone to talk about when you're having a hard time with something that has to do with your dogs. I wish there was something we could all do to help you get your pups back. Sounds like you're better off w/out the guy tho. Hopefully things will get better soon.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

the guy is hard to let go but with all hes doing to hurt me i know i will get over him but my pups have done nothing but give me love and for him to want to take that from me makes me want to hurt him


----------



## ~V~ (Jun 3, 2006)

I am so sorry. I can't imagine being without either one of my pups.
As sad as it was to talk about before we got the puppies my boyfriend and I discussed what would happen to our little ones if we ever broke up. I would take peanut and he would take ginger, with rotating weekends where he would get peanut and ginger and I would take them the next.
Maybe if you can convince him to let you keep one you can work something like that out?
I argee tho. If Cuder was given to you as a present he is yours.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Im gonna try my best to talk to him and try to work somthing out we live fairly close so i know i can see them but im hopeing 1 can stay with me


----------



## LuvMyPrecious (May 23, 2006)

*Awww Im sorry about your babies  I really hope you can atleast keep china but you should really have them both but that's JMO. I hope you can work something out between ya both. Dogs are like kids well mine are anyway and that's just not something that I would give up without a fight lol. Just talk to him maybe he'll come around. Keep your chin up :wave: *


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh wow, I didn't even know you were going through a break up. 

I would definitely try to talk to him and I wouldn't give China back to him at all. Since Cuder was a gift, you have the most rights to him. Tell him you'll trade the doggies if he keeps insisting but that's the best you'll do.

So sorry you're going through this.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you guys for being here for me keep us in ur thoughts me and the pups i mean not him


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm really sorry. I can hardly imagine what you're going through. I was thinking... You said you were the one taking care of the pups? Maybe he doesn't realise that a pup is a big responsibility. It seems to me that he thinks that a dog belongs to someone because he/she bought it and paid its expenses. He might change his mind when he realises how much time, attention and effort it take to keep a dog happy and healthy. Good luck and let us know if he lets you keep them. {{HUGS}}


----------



## lisalikesmakeup (Jun 28, 2006)

He probably just wants them because he knows how much they mean to you, and in turn he would be hurting you.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

lisalikesmakeup said:


> He probably just wants them because he knows how much they mean to you, and in turn he would be hurting you.


Thats what i was thinking, and if thats the case then hopefully you will get them back once he gets sick of feeding, washing, walking, cleaning up after them etc. As was already said if its about the money then they will probably end up costing him more in the long run like food, and vet bills and he'll soon realise. Good luck


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I am so sorry {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

If anything happens to me and my hubby we have come to an agreement....Triny and Ella are mine and Smiffy is his...it must be awful for you.


----------



## T'Molly's Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

You poor darling. I can't imagine how you feel but you are in my prayers.

Forty-five years ago Hubby and I made a pact that when when we had kids the person who LEFT had to TAKE the kids. Luckily no one left - we having trouble just getting the kids to leave NOW. 

With our furbabies, our pact is that whom ever stays keeps the babies. At our age we figure the one leaving will be going out feet first (if you know what I mean).

The four legged babies are just as much a member of the family as the two legged ones. Good luck and hugs.


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

you said he is trying to find someone else.. thats a sign of not being ok.. and normally its to try to help you get over someone, or hurt the other person. the best thing that could happen is him find someone else-someone that doesnt like dogs.. and then he will return them to you = ) please dont ever get back with this guy.. he took your dogs away from you. anyone that would hurt you that much.. isnt worth one tear


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Update..... so somewhat good new both or just 1 can stay with me for the time being but at some point he wants to take them im hopeing though he changes his mind but for right now there both here!


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Oh...that is GREAT news!!! I am soooo happy for you!!!! :love1:


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Yea!! I'm so happy for you!! =) Well if he's already brought back Cuder to "stay with you for now", then maybe that means he couldn't handle the little guy on his own & will just leave you alone with both of them.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Hope they both can stay with you forever!!!!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

even if not atleast i have some time to come up with a plan i already asked if i could maybe have 1 since my birthday is coming up pretty soon


----------



## lisalikesmakeup (Jun 28, 2006)

Just dont give them back, dont let him near you.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Cant i like go to jail for that?


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't think so. Its your house, you've been caring for the dogs. Just because he paid for them...he bought them as *gift* for you! They're your dogs now! You didn't steal them away from him or anything. He told you that you could keep them. Although he said for now, he still said that you could keep them!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

lol i usually wouldnt pull somthing like that but if i cant come up with a better plan i just might!


----------



## ~*~*Lola*~*~ (Jun 10, 2006)

i'm glad they're back w/ u now! i hope it stays that way


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I really hope 2 and i hope its whats best for them


----------



## T'Molly's Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

Can you get a restraining order against him for trying to "steal" your dogs back or something?


----------



## freya (Jun 16, 2006)

if i was u and if somebody was trying to take me dogs i wouldnt give them up for the world i wouldnt care what it cost if he wanted money to cover his cost of buying them id take a loan out to pay him even if it left me in debt it doesnt matter who paid or name there in its in the dogs best intrested who they stay with who has the time for them but i would really consider taking out a loan to pay him and get the dogs in your name if you dont want to do that id either up and leave the place you live and take the dogs with you or dont give them back say they were in the back garden and when you went to check on them they had gone and somebody pinched them act really upset


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Glad they are back with you but as others have said, there is no way i'd let him take them back under ANY circumstances, he is just being malicious to hurt you, he obviously found keeping one too much of a hassle, stand your ground! 

All the best xxx


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Honestly...if you want to keep both chi's....KEEP THEM! Dont let him in your home, do not let him near the chi's at all! He wants out of your home and life...he bought them for you as gifts. THEY ARE YOURS! So what that he bought them and took them to the vets under his name! He gave them to you as a present! Lets just say instead of the chi's, he bought you dresses and purses for a present....okay...he BOUGHT them, but the dresses and purse is your present. Normally a guy wouldnt take back a dress or purse because he's breaking up with you. So the same for the chi's. He is doing this to HURT you. He doesn't give a hoot about the dogs. My daughter went through something like this....so I can tell you that you are the one in the right. He isn't! Just stand your ground. Do NOT let him in your home at all! Keep YOUR chis! Good luck from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

So you guys think that its best for the dogs though that what im more worried about cause they cant talk lol


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I believe they would be better with you. Like I said, my daughter went through something on the order of this.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Believe me, when guys do that stuff concerning a pet, they are precisely doing it to hurt the person! They DO NOT CARE about the animal. It's a tool they are using to hurt you with!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok thanks you guys it really means alot to me to have other people to talk to who feel the same about there pets that i do


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

LuvMypup said:


> So you guys think that its best for the dogs though that what im more worried about cause they cant talk lol


Do you have the money to take care of them? HAve they lived in your house the whole time? If so then why would it be better for them to be with him?


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

i buy there food and bath stuff toys treats etc so far money hasnt been a problem and they have been at my house from the beggining exept for a week or so at his house when i went outa town


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Then I am not sure why you would question if it is better to be with you then with him. They are your dogs tell the ex to take a hike.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I guess im scared they will miss him i feel like when he wanted to take them from me i was so upset and i dont want to make him feel that way if by chance it does


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

LuvMypup said:


> I guess im scared they will miss him i feel like when he wanted to take them from me i was so upset and i dont want to make him feel that way if by chance it does


It's really up to you what you do. If it was me I would not give a rats ass how my ex feels about anything if he broke up with me. I would keep my dogs and tell him if he ever comes near them or myself I would get a restraining order. but then again my dogs are right up there with my kids. Two things that I am thankful for when I get up in the morning.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah i dont know what i would do without my dogs and my little girl i think i will just do what makes me happy


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

OH i wanted to add clek i love ur puppy she sits so pretty and is just gorgous


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I believe your chi's would miss you more. Sure, maybe they'll somewhat miss your ex in the beginning, but if they have you they wont miss him much at all, if ever. Just trust what I'm telling you on this. DONT LET YOUR EX HAVE YOUR CHI'S! See, my younger chi, Pedro used to be my daughters' chi. Her ex boyfriend bought him for her as a present, then he decided he wanted to break up. She had gone out of town for a few days and he was suppose to watch her chi and a cat she has had since a kid. Well...what he did to hurt her was to put her chi and her cat in her car and locked them in it til she came home later that night (she arrived back to her home on a plane that night). And we believe he really abused the chi badly by hitting him with a belt AND didn't feed him. He almost died when she brought the chi (Pedro) to me. He went into convulsions and had to take him to the vet for emergency treatment! How I ended up being Pedro's mommy is because my daughter let me keep him because she works all the time and is rarely at her home. But the point of this is that her boyfriend didn't care one tiny bit about the chi. He used her chi to try to hurt her! And it just about killed Pedro; he almost died! So please keep your chi's. Don't let your ex near them! Good Luck!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Thats horrible wow some guys dont have hearts at all im starting to think


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

can't she microchip them under her name so she has some evidence that they are hers.which they already are just i taught making harder for anyonelse to keep them.


----------

